# a/c fan speed '86 300z n/a



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

My 86 300z fan speed seems a bit slow. On High, it just doesn't put out the air through the vents. I have checked all the vaccum lines, doors and even the blower and still can't get much air to push out those vents. I haven't discovered any blockage anywhere. At the repair shop when i had the a/c recharged, they looked at it and couldn't find a problem either. I'm guess if this is all i'm going to get it's all i'm going to get, but it sure doesn't push enough cool air into the cab to get the car really cooled down. Any suggestions?


----------



## Titus01 (Jul 23, 2009)

My A/C is broken. Probably a leak occurred somewhere in the line. However, I have a problem where my fan speed will only work at one speed. It's either off or on. And when it's on it's ON, like... my hair gets blown around a little. And it's usually gross warm air. 
I had a point to make, but... OH RIGHT, okay, so... uh... replace the temperature control box, perhaps. It might not be sending the proper connection to the blower.
Or something.
I'm just thinkin' off the top of my head.


----------



## TucsonTom (Dec 7, 2007)

Good suggestion Titus01, however that was one of the first things I did do with nothing changing in the results of the air flow. I'm almost thinking its a vacuum issue somewhere and need to really dig into it and replace every line and vacuum diaphram under there...uggg...was hoping for more of a pinpoint idea.


----------



## Titus01 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yeah.
My 84 ZX(t) is a real dog. I keep wanting to just improve things here and there so she's a little more comfortable, but it's all so... involved.

I'm drivin' her until the insurance is up, then it's rebuild time! Huzzah! Which is probably as far as one would have to go to get the thing working perfectly after these strange mystery breaks that I've read about people experiencing on here...


----------



## TheTygur (Jul 26, 2009)

Well working at an auto parts store, the usual problem with the fans blowing at a wrong speed tend to be a Blower Motor Resistor.


----------

